# Router Table Dado Jig



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

I have found some great ideas here for making a dado jig for handheld or plunge routing that I plan to make.

What I looking for is a way to easily make dados on the table for plywood. Even more specfic, I like the way Exact Width Dado Jig works for handheld and would like to duplicate the functionality on the table. The key here is that you do not need to buy the plywood bits but just make 2 passes with a smaller straight bit.

I found a couple of threads here I thought were close but either they have broken links or the jigs do not look like they support using a standard bit. There is one about a Dado sled at the same site above but the link no longer works.

Any advice would be appreciated. If it would easier / cheaper to purchase the plywood bits I could do that as well.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

Here's a quick and easy jig you can make for your router table, it will do what you ..plus more 
You can use the standard straight bit or the plywood bits, that work the best..
Just made a index block/lock and your set to put in all the dados you want quick and easy.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H5559
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/7749-halving-joints.html

==============


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

BJ, quick on the draw as usual! 

Those bits are a lot less expensive than I thought so that would probably be the best way. I will have to study those photos and the post a little to understand how to put the jig together.

Thanks!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> If it would easier / cheaper to purchase the plywood bits I could do that as well.


Not all plywood router bits are 100% accurate.
If your plywood is even slightly underside ( which is more frequent than not with today’s imported plywood) then your plybit will be usless.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Here's a neat little trick that I use when the plywood is under size, I use the set below and made the dado in two passes so it fits just right.. 


http://www.grizzly.com/products/Deluxe-Straight-Bit-5-pc-Set-1-2-Shank/H5536
====

With the jig below and a smaller brass guide and a smaller diam. bit...
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html

==============


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> I use the set below and made the dado in two passes so it fits just right..


That is my point Bj.
Plybits are usless since you can do the job using a regular bit and 2 passes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

You'er Right On Bud 

But I think it comes down to where you buy the plywood, HD/Lowes and other cheap outlets want to sell the cheapest they can and make the most in doing that and I don't blame them for that ,it's a dog eat dog world.....

The other day I wanted some 3/4" thick MDF, so I was off to the HD by the house , they had a great price for the 3/4" MDF and it was taged as 3/4" thick but I always take my mike with me and it was 5/8" thick...the whole stack..  , just like the new candy bar size ,more money lets product..but in the same size wrapper ,,,tricky  

It makes you think about the gas we are now getting at the pump,I know they have Gov.people that go out and check the pumps all the time, but what's the big deal with a fine, you just made tons of money by resetiing the pump.., true, I know some one that does that from time to time..it maybe just a penny or two but a penney saved is a penney earn...(who said that...) BF...

============


===========




Router is still my name said:


> That is my point Bj.
> Plybits are usless since you can do the job using a regular bit and 2 passes.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

I think you guys have answered my original question. I should probably be doing plywood dadoes off of the router table with either my plunge based or my fixed. I guess I could rig up my jig to accomodate my base plate as well.

I probably really does not matter but I thought I might be able to do these on the table. Not giving up yet on this idea but it might not be worth the effort.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> What I looking for is a way to easily make dados on the table



To make accurate and true/parallel dados either you have to do hand held router + jig or table saw. :sold: 

you can only use a router table to make dados if the size of the target board is smaller than the router table and, the distance from the first cut to the fence does not exceed the distance from the bit to fence.
If you take the router table fence off, you can't do dados. if you don't take it off, it limits the distance. 

Bj, the quality of plywood and MDF has taken an embarrassing dive at lowes and depot and most local places. You can’t even get 100% flat large boards
Anymore.
I’ll have better success gluing enough cardboards together for my next router table.  

And last but not least Bj, budy..don’t get me started on this gas business. It’s shamless what’s being done to people


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Router,

Not to hijack my own thread but, do you have any leads on good places to buy wood here in the Houston area? Besides HD and Lowes of course.

I ran across a link for a speciality wood store last year while building a table but cannot seem to find it now. Of course I am not looking for anything really expensive but if there is better wood than the local big box guys at a decent price I would like to look into it.

Most times I can be seen going through a whole stack of wook stock at HD looking for good pieces.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> but, do you have any leads on good places to buy wood here in the Houston area? Besides HD and Lowes of course.



There are few places in Houston but the best one is ....

http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/

if you’re going 290 south, make left on 34th. And it’s on left hand side.
I get all my supplies at this place, that is whatever will fit in a car. old CAMRY can handle 10 feet boards. amazing  

They don’t give it away but it’s high quality and a reasonable price.
If I had a truck I would be making trips there every week.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Router is still my name said:


> http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/


Thanks! That is the one I could not remember. I have never been there but will take a trip down this week.

I have a truck but I can no longer afford to drive it


----------

